# What's a good training book?



## J&J's GSD (May 11, 2015)

We have put a deposit on a GSD to be born later this month. We've owned a couple GSD's in the past. I would really like to train this dog myself. I've always done well with the bare basics in the past but I would like to step it up and really work with this dog (he'll not be in shows or competitions, just for our benefit). I'm certainly a type A personality and shouldn't have any issue establishing myself as the Alpha.

My question is: can any of you recommend a sold training book specifically geared for GSD's?


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I would instead watch every Michael Ellis and Stoney Dennis video on youtube. Search those two for puppy videos, engagement etc. Be open to calling a trainer if you are stuck. It isn't about being alpha as much as it is about the relationship. Right there you are setting yourself up, it is an old way of thinking, the alpha and dominance theories are old and outdated.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My favorite book is still Sheila Booth's "Purely Positive Training: Companion to Competition"


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

An excellent book is The Other End of the Leash by Patricia MacConnel.Tons of information about how to communicate effectively with your dog.She also writes with a sense of humor and a pleasant tone.My favorite and most helpful book.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

DutchKarin said:


> I would instead watch every Michael Ellis and Stoney Dennis video on youtube


Stonnie Dennis is great. Watch his vids.

The only training book I ever read was this:









Got it at Hastings. It breaks down a dogs psyche pretty well. Works on simple commands (and others but you can ignore them) and explains the difference between Positive and Negative Reinforcement and a lot of other things. Great if you're wanting to know the correct terminology for many aspects of training.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

anyone have any reviews on the dog whisperer's book?


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

What is your goal for this pup? Just a family pet or going for titles.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I would recommend "Cesars way". It is not a training book. But it does have all his theories and catch phrases and a good explanation of simple dog handling and care. 

To me it is a guide for inexperienced owners to avoid simple things like separation anxiety, dog pulling on leash, dog aggression within the home and on walks, food aggression, over excitement. etc.

He gives his views on what a dog needs to be content. He tells how to achieve a calm dog so dog can live harmoniously. 

Really simple, but effective.

I read another 2 of his books and didn't find them entertaining at all. 

I'd recommend only getting 'cesars way'. It has all you need to know. The kind of book you can pick up at any time and on any page and find something interesting. Worth reading through fully to grasp his over all theory on dog care.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

middleofnowhere said:


> My favorite book is still Sheila Booth's "Purely Positive Training: Companion to Competition"


2nd this, there is a great puppy chapter as well. Another author/trainer I'd recommmend is Suzanne Clothier....her methods are relationship based and offers much insight into a dogs thinking. Suzanne Clothier | Relationship Centered Dog Training


----------



## J&J's GSD (May 11, 2015)

It's kind of odd how someone mentioned establishing who is the alpha would be a bad thing since GSD's are strong pack dogs and will establish dominance if you don't. I'm certainly not new to dogs nor the GSD breed. As I stated before, both my wife and I have owned very well majored GSD's in the past, I've also owned Italian mastiffs (my second favorite breed), a beagle, a pit bull, and a husky. I just have never trained a dog beyond, sit, come, down, shake, and heel. I've even trained a few of my dogs to "sing" on command, as well as to be at the alert with the command of "watch em'". This dog will be a family companion, it will not be shown nor go for titles. I'm just looking build a stronger, more personal bond with this dog (certainly not that I didn't love my other dogs whole-heartedly). But I would like to work daily with this dog and train him more so than the average dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

look at Suzanne's site....


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Suzanne Clothier is very insightful!


----------

